# HU mxl 62ctc used $995 @ GVH



## eddy_mxl (Aug 21, 2004)

A used MXL frameset for a tall person from a reliable vendor. Last year's molteni model. Looks in good cond. in the picture. Heaviest frameset on the list, gotta love that. No relation to the vendor etc.

www.gvhbikes.com


----------

